# What's wrong with new covenant theology?



## Carl Copsey (Mar 16, 2018)

A friend of mine is venturing off into this new covenant theology / Progressive dispensationalism. My understanding the two Bridge together very well??

For my own studies I do have the books by Wellum and Gentry in my Amazon cart. Have any of you read those books? 

If so, what did you think about them? 

What is most significant in not persuading you of this new covenant theology?

No, I believe the correct view is historical covenant theology. What do you think are the problems with new covenant theology? And why?

What books and material would be very helpful in this matter? (I am aware of the book defending the decalogue.) 

Any kind of help that any of you may have much appreciated! Thank you!

Sent from my SCH-I545PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 16, 2018)

Have u used the search function here? There is a mountain of data on the discipline.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 16, 2018)

See how NCT covers the Law/10 Commandments, and Church/Israel.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Shanny01 (Mar 16, 2018)

Read Barcellos Getting the Garden Right where he interacts thoroughly with this viewpoint on the Covenant of Works and Sabbath. Read Philip Ross From the Finger of God to understand the historical/exegetical/theological reasons to employ the threefold division of the law.

The view is doctrinally antinomian and tis a grievious error to take away from God's Law as per the Sermon on the Mount. This issue ends up pertaaining to justification and sanctification very closely as to what law did Christ fulfill on our behalf and what law is written in our heart and we are to aim to conform to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 17, 2018)

The NCT would be basically separating the law of God to such a degree that literally would become very selective on how it would be applied towards us for today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------

